# EZwater on iPhone



## Dan2 (12/5/13)

I'm at sea with no laptop and wanting to mess around with the EZwater spreadsheet. I've downloaded the file but it doesn't look like I can enter any info - it's just a screenshot.
Anyone know of a mobile version of this spreadsheet?


----------



## kahlerisms (10/6/13)

Could you throw it into Google Docs? That'd be online.


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

Whats your online banking user name and password? 

I can probably sort his out for you, no dramas.

h34r:


----------



## Dan2 (10/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Whats your online banking user name and password?
> 
> I can probably sort his out for you, no dramas.
> 
> h34r:


Username: NigerianPrince653
Password: sucka

I was listening to a recent podcast from Basic Brewing Radio (feb 2013) with Kai Troester.
He's got a pretty in depth water calc web page on his site (Braukaiser).
Works on iOS but its not a downloadable spreadsheet - you need to be online to use it


----------



## Cocko (10/6/13)

Dan2 said:


> Username: NigerianPrince653
> Password: sucka


Its not working.. I need these details to help you!! 

 :lol:

Seriously, sorry, to interrupt your thread - please carry on. 

Wish I could _really_ help...

Cheers


----------



## dicko (24/6/13)

Dan2 said:


> I'm at sea with no laptop and wanting to mess around with the EZwater spreadsheet. I've downloaded the file but it doesn't look like I can enter any info - it's just a screenshot.
> Anyone know of a mobile version of this spreadsheet?


Install "Goodreader" or a similar app on your phone and then you should be able to open the spreadsheet and work on it.

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (24/6/13)

I use cloudon on my Iphone and Ipad. It allows you to transfer any MS Office file (so spreadsheets work) from Dropbox, Google drive, box or Skydrive onto your IOS device and you can edit them.

I havent tried Ez water on it but other excel files work no problems. You can then transfer them back to open on your PC or laptop.


----------



## Dan2 (24/6/13)

dicko said:


> Install "Goodreader" or a similar app on your phone and then you should be able to open the spreadsheet and work on it.
> 
> Cheers


Appstore wants $5.49 for that one. I don't wanna pay.




Truman said:


> I use cloudon on my Iphone and Ipad. It allows you to transfer any MS Office file (so spreadsheets work) from Dropbox, Google drive, box or Skydrive onto your IOS device and you can edit them.
> 
> I havent tried Ez water on it but other excel files work no problems. You can then transfer them back to open on your PC or laptop.


Cloudon is free, but I refuse to store shit on clouds.
Thanks fellas, but I'll stick with the Braukaiser one for now


----------

